
Show HN: BetterLeap – Interview Once, Apply Everywhere - knighthacker
https://betterleap.com
======
knighthacker
We've designed BetterLeap to simplify and enhance the most painful and
complicated part of career development — job search. So whether you're just
beginning your journey, or are actively looking to transition, I hope that you
find your experience with BetterLeap to be refreshing.

Today we're launching One Interview, a tool that helps you unlock new
opportunities with one comprehensive interview. Essentially, you can now
interview once, apply everywhere.

Getting started is easy:

\- You schedule a time with us.

\- You go through an adaptive and personalized interview.

\- You get matched with companies that are ready to hire you.

One interview allows you to connect to many companies at once and, ultimately,
to put your job search on autopilot.

We currently only support frontend, backend, and full-stack engineering roles
but we're onboarding new roles regularly. So if you're looking for other
roles, stay tuned for more updates soon.

We're excited to help you with your job search. In the meantime, we hope you
and your loved ones are staying safe.

 _NOTE_ If you're a company that's hiring and growing your team, apply to join
our one interview program.

~~~
sharemywin
So, let's say your super success at this and I interview with you and it
doesn't go well. Does that mean I'm locked out of every job in town?

~~~
knighthacker
Nope. You can easily refresh/retake the interview.

